# si vous avez envie de donner votre opinion sur ce sujet...



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

bonjour
si vous avez envie de donner votre opinion sur ce sujet...
c'est avec plaisir...
Mais il faut trouver quel sujet !
oui je connais bien le responsable de ce dessin
et sa femme responsable elle de l'idée originale   
alors qu'est ce qu'on n'en pense ? et c'est quoi d'abord !!!   Arthur


----------



## Niconemo (3 Décembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que tu demandes...

C'est une couv d'un bouquin de Luc Besson ça non ?
C'est quoi un "responsable de dessin" ? Un illustrateur ?


----------



## monoeil (3 Décembre 2004)

Mon opinion? Je suis content, on dirait qu'il y a plus à la masse que moi 
(Euh là je crois que je vais encore me faire appeler Arthur)

T'aurais pas des compléments pour ton sujet, parce que là ... ?!?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (3 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Mon opinion? Je suis content, on dirait qu'il y a plus à la masse que moi
> (Euh là je crois que je vais encore me faire appeler Arthur)
> 
> T'aurais pas des compléments pour ton sujet, parce que là ... ?!?





			
				monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Mon opinion? Je suis content, on dirait qu'il y a plus à la masse que moi
> (Euh là je crois que je vais encore me faire appeler Arthur)
> T'aurais pas des compléments pour ton sujet, parce que là ... ?!?



oui, on trouve toujours plus à la masse que soi... :hosto: c'est vrai
mais voilà, oui, c'est la sixiéme réalisation de luc Besson qui a promis de n'en faire que 10   
(à voir en 2006)
Les aventures d'Arthur, un garçon âgé d'une dizaine d'années, élevé par sa grand-mère, menacée d'expulsion par un vilain promoteur. L'enfant en question va tenter de découvrir le secret du grand-père Archibald, mystérieusement disparu, qui pourrait le conduire à un trésor. Un minimoy appelé Bétamèche, un être minuscule couvert de taches de rousseur, aux oreilles pointues et aux yeux ressemblant à des billes toutes noires, va introduire Arthur dans un monde merveilleux. Transformé en lilliputien, celui-ci va tomber amoureux de Sélénia, la séduisante princesse du peuple minimoy, et combattre le terrible Maltazard le Maudit qui menace ce royaume imaginaire...
sur une idée originale de Céline Garcia...
dessins Patrice garcia qui dessine aussi ces albums de BD------


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est la sixiéme réalisation de luc Besson qui a promis de n'en faire que 10...



Ouf... plus que 4...      
Il veut pas arreter d'en produire aussi ??   :rateau:


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2004)

Maintenant la question est de savoir s'il tiendra sa promesse.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Trés peu de Fan de Bulle Caisson pour l'instant...  
Arthur a 10 ans, il vit chez sa grand-mère avec elle et son chien Alfred, avec qui il s'amuse très souvent mais ça ne va pas durer longtemps car, depuis la disparition soudaine de son grand-père il y a maintenant 4 ans, sa grand mère ne s'en sort pas pour payer les frais de la maison. Ce qui va intéresser un dénommé Davido, vrai propriétaire de la maison qui a comme projet de la raser pour en faire un parking. Arthur veut absolument empêcher que Davido rase la maison mais la seule solution est de la racheter mais la mamy d'Arthur n'a pas l'argent. Arthur, déçu, décide d'aller chercher une solution dans la bibliothèque de son grand-père, qui était scientifique, philosophe passionné de l'Afrique. C'est alors que Arthur découvre un livre bizarre où il y a des images de drôles d'êtres avec de longues oreilles et un duvet qui leur recouvre le corps. Cei sont des minimoys. Plus loin dans le livre, il découvre qu'il y a un trésor caché dans son jardin et une affreuse image d'un être tout noir avec un visage déformé au nom de Maltazard le maudit. Arthur, horrifié, ferme brusquement le livre et soudain un papier tombe. Arthur ne tarde pas à le ramasser et à regarder ce qu'il y a dessus. Stupéfaction, il découvre le plan de son jardin mais d'une vue bizarre et plus loin il voit une sorte de code pour rentrer dans le monde des minimoys et il est persuadé que son grand père se trouve là-bas mais il est sûr qu'il ne peut compter que sur lui et il n'a plus beaucoup de temps.
c'est passionnant, je connais la scénariste, elle peut en faire beaucoup comme ça :rateau: 
alors soyez gentil...(ou pas  :casse: )


----------



## quetzalk (4 Décembre 2004)

je ne comprends toujours pas ton sujet ? il faut écrire une critique du film deux ans avant sa sortie ? rédiger le scénar d'après ces quelques indications ? dire qu'on aime ou qu'on n'aime pas quoi ? Luc Besson ? Le cinéma ? L'affiche ou pré-affiche de ton premier post (qui me fait penser à Eraserhead mais ça n'a rien à voir (   )...
éclaire-nous, et nous t'éclairerons !!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends toujours pas ton sujet ? il faut écrire une critique du film deux ans avant sa sortie ? rédiger le scénar d'après ces quelques indications ? dire qu'on aime ou qu'on n'aime pas quoi ? Luc Besson ? Le cinéma ? L'affiche ou pré-affiche de ton premier post (qui me fait penser à Eraserhead mais ça n'a rien à voir (   )...
> éclaire-nous, et nous t'éclairerons !!!



Eraserhead! voilà Luc n'as pas fait Eraserhead


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

on s'en tape. 

 j'aime bien faire monter des sujets nases. :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on s'en tape.
> 
> j'aime bien faire monter des sujets nases. :love:



Merci de ton aide Poildep


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends toujours pas ton sujet ? il faut écrire une critique du film deux ans avant sa sortie ? rédiger le scénar d'après ces quelques indications ? dire qu'on aime ou qu'on n'aime pas quoi ? Luc Besson ? Le cinéma ? L'affiche ou pré-affiche de ton premier post (qui me fait penser à Eraserhead mais ça n'a rien à voir (   )...
> éclaire-nous, et nous t'éclairerons !!!



Pourquoi Besson prend t'il autant de risques...
Le risque de sortir encore un film qui est un concentré de ce qui à toutes les chances de se vendre,
avec un scénario digne des télétubbies...
mais que certain sur le Forum auront tout de même du mal à suivre...  
éclaire-nous quetzalk !!! pourquoi le monde court il à sa perte...?
pourquoi y a t'il aussi des crétins sur Mac ?
(d'ailleurs j'ai moi même un Mac)


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2004)

nan, j'ai pas dit que je ne comprenais pas le scénario (boh, quand même   ) mais ta question : est-ce que tu souhaites des avis sur ce scénario ?
 

(pour tes autres questions je veux bien répondre - c'est facile - mais réfléchis au fait que là ça va être compté en tarif "dimanche et jours fériés", ça peut pas attendre demain   ?)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça peut pas attendre demain   ?)



Bien sur quetzalk, bon dimanche   

( c'est Besson qui doit être soulagé... )


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> (...) pourquoi y a t'il aussi des crétins sur Mac ?



"Pourquoi n'y en aurait-il pas sur Mac ? (des crétins) " me semble plus légitime.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> "Pourquoi n'y en aurait-il pas sur Mac ? (des crétins) " me semble plus légitime.



c'est vrai, merci Malkovitch !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> si vous avez envie de donner votre opinion sur ce sujet...



moui... mais en fait non. :sleep:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> moui... mais en fait non. :sleep:



Là je crois qu'on manque quelque chose...


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2004)

flooder = trois mots maximum ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> flooder = trois mots maximum ?


 ouais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...ça va être compté en tarif "dimanche et jours fériés"...



T'es de garde ??


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (6 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> T'es de garde ??



Dis moi Leconcombremaske tu n'étais pas lecteur de FluideGlacial ? à l'époque du concombre 
Masqué c'était vraiment bien, est ce que tu te rappel du Banni (Trade Mark Coucho)...  

pour plus de renseignement sur Athur c'est là 
Non Luc ne me remercis pas...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (8 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> flooder = trois mots maximum ?



Au revoir quetzalk, c'est la bonne réponse ?
Dommage, ton avis est toujours intéressant...  
( même sur les sujets nazes )


----------



## quetzalk (8 Décembre 2004)

non non je suis là, je réfléchis longuement à comment contribuer à cette discussion dont je ne comprends ni le début, ni le développement et dont l'issue me paraît aussi lointaine qu'incertaine... du coup j'ai zappé de répondre au Concombre, qu'il ne s'en offusque pas.

bon allez j'y retourne, j'ai un livre sur le Feu (et il est pas drôle en plus)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Décembre 2004)

il sert à quoi ce topic?


----------



## rezba (8 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends toujours pas ton sujet ? il faut écrire une critique du film deux ans avant sa sortie ? rédiger le scénar d'après ces quelques indications ? dire qu'on aime ou qu'on n'aime pas quoi ? Luc Besson ? Le cinéma ? L'affiche ou pré-affiche de ton premier post (qui me fait penser à Eraserhead mais ça n'a rien à voir (   )...
> éclaire-nous, et nous t'éclairerons !!!


 Ah, c'est ça le truc, il devrait y avoir une affiche dans le premier post ! Je vois rien. J'ai pas d'avis. 
 Enfin si ! Mais je me comprends, c'est l'essentiel, et visiblement le fil conducteur de ce thread !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est ça le truc, il devrait y avoir une affiche dans le premier post ! Je vois rien. J'ai pas d'avis.
> Enfin si ! Mais je me comprends, c'est l'essentiel, et visiblement le fil conducteur de ce thread !



C'est le fil conducteur !!! se comprendre soi même (et les autres)  
Comme quoi l'oeuvre de Besson peut mener à tout...(non c'est sérieux quetzalk!    )
Et ce bouquin alors... le Feu ? qui est Henri Barbusse ? 
Soleil, soleil!...Faute éclatante! Toi qui masques la mort, Soleil, ... Toi le plus fier de mes complices Et de mes pièges le plus haut, Tu gardes les coeurs de connaître Que l'univers n'est qu'un défaut Dans la pureté du Non-être! ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il sert à quoi ce topic?



à vendre des produits dérivés...


----------



## quetzalk (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi l'oeuvre de Besson peut mener à tout...(non c'est sérieux quetzalk!    ) Et ce bouquin alors... le Feu ? qui est Henri Barbusse ?



Alors oui, il y a un lien plus ou moins indirect et tortueux, c'est passsé par le cinéma: si je lis Le Feu, c'est un mois et demi après avoir vu "Un Long Dimanche de Fiançailles" de JP Jeunet, que je recommande au passage à ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu. 
L'évocation dans ce film de l'humanité simple et touchante de ces pauvres gars, qui se sont retrouvés du jour en lendemain, jeune instituteur trouant l'ennemi au couteau de cuisine, paysan breton pourrissant sur la plaine, pères de famille massacrant d'autres pères de famille... l'évocation de cette monstruosité collective et industrielle qu'a été la première guerre mondiale m'a poussé à entrouvrir le rideau pudiquement posé au collège et au lycée, et à lire, à lire encore. Paroles de Poilus (chez Librio), Les croix de bois (R.Dorgelès), le gachis des généraux (P.Miquel), C'était la guerre des tranchées (Tardi)... et maintenant Le Feu (suivra Ceux ce 14 de Genevoix mais peut-être je vais lire du Boule et Bill avant, histoire de faire une pause, et avant d'aller faire un tour à Verdun dans l'hiver...). 

Henri Barbusse comme Dorgelès a été soldat pour de vrai avant d'écrire, leurs récits sont hallucinants, bien au delà de ce que je m'étais toujours imaginé sur "les horreurs de la guerre"... 

Et surtout, ce mouvement de curiosité que m'a déclenché ce film, c'est de relier à deux arrière-grand-pères qui ont "fait 14-18", et de se dire qu'un équarrissage comme celui-là doit, sans doute, laisser des traces, des blessures, bien longtemps après...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, ce mouvement de curiosité que m'a déclenché ce film, c'est de relier à deux arrière-grand-pères qui ont "fait 14-18", et de se dire qu'un équarrissage comme celui-là doit, sans doute, laisser des traces, des blessures, bien longtemps après...



C'est vrai là y a pas de quoi rire...
Je suis né à Nancy, et pour ce qui est des traces autres que psychologiques, lorsque j'étais enfant un ami un peu plus agé que moi et qui collectionnait les grenades et autres obus trouvés dans les bois, est mort un mercredi aprés midi en voulant en scier une pour voir ce qu'il y avait dedans (je suppose)...
mais je n'étais pas là ce jour là...
les traces psychologiques des derniéres guerres et des autres...je pense fondent une grande partie
de l'esprit humain mais le fige aussi dans cette fatalité (c'est comme ça mon p'tit gars, une bonne guerre et tu penseras moins à tes problémes, nom de dieu de nom d'une pipe).
La plupart des progrets humains sont dus à la guerre, comme si tuer son voisin faisait naitre la
conscience (alors que ça procure simplement un calme relatif)
Ces traces mon pére en avait beaucoup, lorsqu'on subit certaines choses (la guerre, les amis déchiquetés juste à côté de soi...) impossible de regarder les autres comme avant...
Un livre et sortit il y a quelques mois ou plus sur les gueules cassées de la 1ére guerre  :casse: 
il n'y a pas besoin de texte...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai là y a pas de quoi rire...
> Je suis né à Nancy, et pour ce qui est des traces autres que psychologiques, lorsque j'étais enfant un ami un peu plus agé que moi et qui collectionnait les grenades et autres obus trouvés dans les bois, est mort un mercredi aprés midi en voulant en scier une pour voir ce qu'il y avait dedans (je suppose)...
> mais je n'étais pas là ce jour là...
> les traces psychologiques des derniéres guerres et des autres...je pense fondent une grande partie
> ...



Désolé pour ton ami Kid 

Ce que tu racontes me fait penser à une brève lu sur Darwin Awards d'un croate qui avait essayé de découper une grenade avec une tronçonneuse pour récupérer la poudre

Un vrai massacre à la tronçonneuse


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour ton ami Kid
> 
> Ce que tu racontes me fait penser à une brève lu sur Darwin Awards d'un croate qui avait essayé de découper une grenade avec une tronçonneuse pour récupérer la poudre



Pour fabriquer une grenade !  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...du coup j'ai zappé de répondre au Concombre, qu'il ne s'en offusque pas...



Aucun problème quetzalk   

Bon pour apporter moi aussi ma modeste contribution à ce sujet, et pour suivre le fil, je viens de relire "A l'Ouest rien de nouveau" de Erich Maria Remarque. Toute l'horreur de la première grande boucherie du 20em siecle raconté par un Allemand...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (9 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> FluideGlacial à l'époque du Concombre Masqué c'était vraiment bien, est ce que tu te rappel du Banni (Trade Mark Coucho)...



Dis moi Leconcombremaske alors Fluide Glacial à l'époque... :rateau: ou


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème quetzalk
> 
> Bon pour apporter moi aussi ma modeste contribution à ce sujet, et pour suivre le fil, je viens de relire "A l'Ouest rien de nouveau" de Erich Maria Remarque. Toute l'horreur de la première grande boucherie du 20em siecle raconté par un Allemand...



Alors LeConcombre, Tu es bien masqué !


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

-----


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

Fatigué de Glabougner 
dans le Non-Être,
le Concombre Masqué 
a décidé de vivre une 
Nouvelle 
Aventure Potagère.


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Alors oui, il y a un lien plus ou moins indirect et tortueux, c'est passsé par le cinéma: si je lis Le Feu, c'est un mois et demi après avoir vu "Un Long Dimanche de Fiançailles" de JP Jeunet, que je recommande au passage à ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu.
> L'évocation dans ce film de l'humanité simple et touchante de ces pauvres gars, qui se sont retrouvés du jour en lendemain, jeune instituteur trouant l'ennemi au couteau de cuisine, paysan breton pourrissant sur la plaine, pères de famille massacrant d'autres pères de famille... l'évocation de cette monstruosité collective et industrielle qu'a été la première guerre mondiale m'a poussé à entrouvrir le rideau pudiquement posé au collège et au lycée, et à lire, à lire encore. Paroles de Poilus (chez Librio), Les croix de bois (R.Dorgelès), le gachis des généraux (P.Miquel), C'était la guerre des tranchées (Tardi)... et maintenant Le Feu (suivra Ceux ce 14 de Genevoix mais peut-être je vais lire du Boule et Bill avant, histoire de faire une pause, et avant d'aller faire un tour à Verdun dans l'hiver...).
> 
> Henri Barbusse comme Dorgelès a été soldat pour de vrai avant d'écrire, leurs récits sont hallucinants, bien au delà de ce que je m'étais toujours imaginé sur "les horreurs de la guerre"...
> ...


un seul film: les sentiers de la gloire, de Kubrick.

un long dimanche...bof :mouais:  , mais les goûts et les couleurs..


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un seul film: les sentiers de la gloire, de Kubrick.
> 
> un long dimanche...bof :mouais:  , mais les goûts et les couleurs..



Et Full Metal Jacket alors...


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Et Full Metal Jacket alors...


je faisais référence à la guerre 14-18 suite à l'évocation de Un long dimanche de fiançailles.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (13 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je faisais référence à la guerre 14-18 suite à l'évocation de Un long dimanche de fiançailles.



Désolé, je faisais juste référence à la guerre, et les sentiers de la gloire trés grand film aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

La guerre 14-18 ... quelle horreur !!!!!!  
Mon grand-père en parlait souvent, mais quelques minutes après avoir commencé, il s'arrêtait tout net ... les yeux dans le vague et il ne voulait pas continuer...
Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez la région de Ypres en Belgique (là d'ou vient le nom du gaz utilisé la première fois par les allemands, l'ypérite !!!) ... avec Verdun, l'un des plus grands champs de bataille de la première guerre... des cimetières militaires à perte de vue ... croix bien alignées et entretenues ... monuments sinistres élevés à la gloire de tous ceux qui sont crevés dans les tranchées (désolé, je ne vois pas d'autres mot à utiliser !), des hectares entiers dédiés à la folie humaine par la patrie reconnaissante ... pauvres gars ! tellement déchiquetés qu'on ne retrouvait plus l'ami de l'ennemi ... tous enchevêtrés et enterrés comme tels.....  
...Je passe souvent par cette région pour me rendre à la côte ... à chaque fois, ça me fout les boules !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Mon grand-père tenait de son propre père quelques souvenirs de cette boucherie : un casque difforme, quelques bidons et gamelles trouées, un vieux ceinturon et une baïonnette allemande en forme de "scie" qui vous sortait les instestins en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire...  
Aux dires de mon grand-père, cette baïonnette était pourtant moins efficace que les baïonnettes françaises effilées qui elles, provoquaient des hémorragies internes auxquelles on n'avait que peu de chances de survivre...
Toutefois, le commandement allemand avait décidé de ne rien changer, parce que leurs baïonnettes étaient plus "spectaculaires" et provoquaient la terreur dans les rangs de l'ennemi...
Je devais avoir 15 ou 16 ans quand j'ai entendu parler de ces atrocités ... je me souviens encore avec effroi des cauchemars qui m'ont poursuivis pendant des mois et des mois ...  
C'est pour cette raison que j'évite de lire les livres qui racontent la grande guerre ... j'ai peur que ces cauchemars ne reviennent ... probablement ...!!!


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> mais n'oublions pas que les Ricains ont enterré des dizaines de millions d'indiens, qui si les Ricains n'avaient pas été là ne nous auraient sûrement pas préparé le même futur...
> Evidement Adolf était un débutant il a été vaincu par des pros, et c'est tant mieux...


tu veux en venir où exactement, là? :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

on est limite là :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> c'est drôle,   il y avait le même silence à l'époque...(à plusieurs époques et aux quatres
> coins du monde d'ailleurs...) donc tout va bien l'avenir est rose



:modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> merci de m'avoir cité fabienr, car j'ai été censuré juste au dessus...
> 
> tu as raison il vaut mieux connaître le sens du vent, avant de s'exprimer, sinon  :modo:
> 
> ta réponse est trop courageuse pour moi  :sleep:



Sois sûr que j'ai mis ça uniquement parce que je ne pouvais pas te censurer moi même.
Mais pour autant, je ne te dénonce pas. Je pense que l'autocensure évite souvent d'écrire des conneries. Après, à chacun d'assumer son discours.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sois sûr que j'ai mis ça uniquement parce que je ne pouvais pas te censurer moi même.
> Mais pour autant, je ne te dénonce pas. Je pense que l'autocensure évite souvent d'écrire des conneries. Après, à chacun d'assumer son discours.



Moi non plus, je ne te dénonce pas, mais tu conviendras qu'il y a des discours
plus facile à assumer...

Si quelque chose te dérange, ou te révolte  n'hésites pas à en parler ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2004)

Au fait... J'ai pas compris pourquoi tu t'est fait censurer sur ce thread... T'as poussé la provoc dans le rouge?  Tu peux m'envoyer le truc en question par MP?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ------- :mouais:



   :mouais:      
Toi, comme dirait JPTK, "ton cul commence vraiment à sentir la chlapette".
Pour commencer donc, je te conseille vivement de faire disparaitre dans les plus brefs délais l'image ci dessus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ------- :mouais:



T'es con ou t'es con, toi?


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais: mais... ya des choses qui tournent pas rond là....

Je serais d'avis que ce sujet parte loin dans les oubliettes....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais: mais... ya des choses qui tournent pas rond là....
> 
> Je serais d'avis que ce sujet parte loin dans les oubliettes....



ouais, comme celui qui l'a lancé...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...Je serais d'avis que ce sujet parte loin dans les oubliettes....



que son auteur l'accompagne...     
avec cette citation pour méditation :
"C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> que son auteur l'accompagne...
> avec cette citation pour méditation :
> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)



tu vois que tu préféres les grands orateurs...

pour ce message je n'ais rien écris, mais je vois que tu existes, enfin...

un peu d'humour, du calme les chasseurs (et chasseuses) de sorciéres...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> tu vois que tu préféres les grands orateurs...
> 
> pour ce message je n'ais rien écris, mais je vois que tu existes, enfin...
> 
> un peu d'humour, du calme les chasseurs (et chasseuses) de sorciéres...



C'est pas la chasse aux sorcières. C'est le ras le bol de tes conneries...


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la chasse aux sorcières. C'est le ras le bol de tes conneries...



et encore je trouve que c'est dit avec de la complaisance... merci Fabien 

Et moi Je ne chasse personne, mais la chasse aux conneries OUI


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et moi Je ne chasse personne


Ben flûte


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben flûte


 t'es vraiment en rut alors !!!!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et encore je trouve que c'est dit avec de la complaisance... merci Fabien
> 
> Et moi Je ne chasse personne, mais la chasse aux conneries OUI



oui, vous êtes trés courageux pour chasser la conneries...bravo   

( c'est une couverture d'un mensuel de BD    )

vous préférez vraiment les grands orateurs...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ...
> un peu d'humour, du calme les chasseurs (et chasseuses) de sorciéres...



Parceque tu penses faire de l'humour ??!!! :affraid: 
Tu es aux "humoristes" ce que la Tong est à la chaussure de randonné.
Quant aux sorciéres, tu leur es ce que les Bolinos sont à la gastronomie, ce que le Gros Plan est au vin, (ou au choix, ce que la Tourtel est à la biére), ce que David et Jonathan sont à la chanson Française, ce que ton neurone bouffi de suffisance est à l'intelligence...

Tu ne mérites même pas mon indifférence...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> oui, vous êtes trés courageux pour chasser la conneries...bravo
> 
> ( c'est une couverture d'un mensuel de BD    )
> 
> vous préférez vraiment les grands orateurs...



On ne prétend pas chasser la connerie générale. On veut juste se passer de la tienne.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Décembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Parceque tu penses faire de l'humour ??!!! :affraid:
> Tu es aux "humoristes" ce que la Tong est à la chaussure de randonné.
> Quant aux sorciéres, tu leur es ce que les Bolinos sont à la gastronomie, ce que le Gros Plan est au vin, (ou au choix, ce que la Tourtel est à la biére), ce que David et Jonathan sont à la chanson Française, ce que ton neurone bouffi de suffisance est à l'intelligence...
> 
> Tu ne mérites même pas mon indifférence...



toi, je pense que tu es ce que le Cornichon Démasqué es au Concombre Masqué...  

mais on peut être aussi ce que Patrick Juvet es à David Bowie


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2004)

Je pars du principe que tu es un mec normalement intelligent, KIDBOOJIBOY.

Dans la logique de ce principe, je considère que tes actes sont réfléchis et que lorsque tu postes, tu as conscience de ce qui est autorisé et de ce qui ne l'est pas. Donc :


- Soit tu exprimes ici des idées qui sont les tiennes (d'ailleurs tout n'est pas faux dans ce que tu écris, mais l'ensemble est noyé sous un tas de conneries qui en enlèvent toute substance et qui de toutes façons n'ont rien à faire ici,

- Soit tu le fais pour tester les modos et voir jusqu'où tu peux te foutre de leur gueule impunément.



Comme c'est Noël, je t'offre tous frais payés 24 heures pour y penser.


----------

